# Lets see the Diversity of HF users!



## barrelbeginner

ill post one first I guess.. 









obviously I edited this a bit


















^^ holy crap big snake!


----------



## waresbear

I am on my iPod so the pic quality isn't that great...is that really a snake???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Ummm, that snake is gross and I can't believe you picked it up. Ewww...

This is me, my mom and dad is Hawaii. Best. Vacation. Ever.


----------



## barrelbeginner

your so pretty^ and yes Wares that IS a real snake LOL I killed it myself


----------



## waresbear

Ok, I am gonna go try to find a snake & then I will post a pic of me & the snake. Might be awhile.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

haha wares.. OKAY ill be waiting here.. NOT holding my breath


----------



## Faceman

Now, I know some of you think of me as this...










But this is me at 60...










And just to prove everyone doesn't sit in a rocking chair at 65...


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Lol here is me! On the left with my friend Anna, and you won't find me in a picture without my sunglasses lol...they are a rarety to find. 










Me and JJ early summer after he won his 3rd buckle!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

well first couple are my senior pics(yes they are paid for so no jumping on me about her watermark these were the first two samples she sent me on facebook) and the rest are just normal haha
Im on the right in the 3rd one with my best friend on the left.. and the last one is from last year when my hair was fairly short... hated it haha


----------



## tinyliny

you will find that many more young and pretty folks will be willing to pos their photos here, but since you asked for diversity, you will want some middle aged chunkies, too.


----------



## Allison Finch

I like snakes too, since a wee lass










Back when I was guiding pack trips in Colorado

A posed photo










A NOT posed photo on West Maroon Pass after a rain










My day (actually, I work night shift) job










My hobby. Traveling to the Pacific Islands for underwater photography










After a hard days dive in Papua New Guinea


----------



## waresbear

Dang, no snakes around! So I went with this reptile.


----------



## kitten_Val

Just wanted to post something unusual.... Me petting bobcat (I was the only person in group who played with the kitty - she really liked that  ), and my dad "riding" the gator.

Also my first ever experience with golf (definitely NOT my kind of sport after I tried LOL!).


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## LoveStory10

This is me


----------



## Allison Finch

WARES!! We do love the same things! I often rehab sick iggys.










That is one big iggy on your head.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm subbing so I remember to post pics when I get home


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Nice to see everyone!  

I am not a fan of having my picture taken (and generally my hubby takes them so they are mostly fuzz lol) but I guess I can share a few.

Holding my nephew when he was born.








A stop in FL








And the things I do for fun  
Chill on the lake (star to hide my excitement of having my pic taken) 







Tubing 







Riding

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mtngrl7500

A friend and I hanging with some guy in a band (I'm the blonde)









Calamari...mmmmm









Name is Heidi...Heidi for Halloween, lol









Lastly, from yesterday...with one of our new babies


----------



## Horsnaround64

Jasper and I


----------



## Saranda

I guess I could chime in, too. So, this is me in my usual randomness.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench




----------



## Lockwood

Before my morning cup of brew....









After...











Actually it is really hard to get me out from behind the camera at all, let alone to get me while I am still. Most of my travel, scuba, hiking, fun or horse pics are on my other PC which is nicely tucked away during the house remodel/repairs, but here are a few.
Back when I worked wildlife division....










Moving an 8' gator
(Yeah, notice how I stop to look at the camera and pose)










In the Cascades


----------



## NdAppy

I'm in the black not holding the baby -










With my husband a year ago (really makes him look more bald... oh wait. he shaves it :rofl: )










And an old one... From 2006. One of the FEW pictures I actually have of my husband smiling... and look! He has HAIR! :rofl:


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

No really recent ones. I look different all the time so I posted several. haha.
I think they are from most recent to oldest.. I don't remember :b


----------



## ls6firebird




----------



## Ink

Me and Dublin


----------



## Whisper22

Pictures I took with my sister and brother. I'm on the right.








At 5'8", I'm the short one in the family. My sister is an inch taller than my brother at 6'3".


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Foxes - I love your hair cut in the last pic!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

This is me (carefully selected photo LOL):










Me with Brocky:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here I am, first pic is from 2010 with Bonnie, second is from 2011 with Tequila. I don't much like having my picture taken unless it's with an animal lol. I hope to have new pics taken soon.


----------



## Faceman

Speaking of snakes...I don't have any pictures of me with snakes, but I did get into a nest of big tarantulas last fall and had to do some spider stomping...


----------



## whiskeynoo

please do excuse the red face, i'd just been for a run which also explains my awesome choice of clothes haha


----------



## countryryder

Here I am. 
Getting ready to saddle up









Soaking up some sun









Mucking out pens









Lambing season









Self portrait,of sorts










Me and Quoya


----------



## Roperchick

oi. i promise ill post some tonight....when i get home....if i remember......


----------



## barrelbeginner

I liked your post so you would have a notification lol


----------



## Roperchick

bahaha well thanks there. lol i guess ill have to remember NOT to click it while im still here! hahaha


----------



## equiniphile

Last year:
KY Horse Park









Hilton Head trip









Miss Molly









This summer, chilling before classes at Fair:


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Foxes - I love your hair cut in the last pic!


Thank you!  I cut it myself.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Okay here I go


----------



## Chiilaa

This is from my wedding day, a year or so ago


----------



## Roperchick

okay....okay..... here....i tried to find non-horsey ones.....

in June at the Utah Memorial (pearl harbor)








Luau with my friends (and ex lol)
My besties uninvited friend...then my bestie....then me....then my ex(well he wasnt n ex then haha)








me and my sister KT 








and the only good picture anybody has ever gotten of me....


----------



## Faceman

I hope no one finds this offensive, but "The Women of The Horse Forum" are definitely a cut above "The Women of Walmart"...:lol:


----------



## Roperchick

uuuum i THINK that was a compliment???? haha


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Faceman said:


> I hope no one finds this offensive, but "The Women of The Horse Forum" are definitely a cut above "The Women of Walmart"...:lol:


I think it's more than a 'cut' above LOL :lol:


----------



## Houston

Guess I'll post a couple!


----------



## COWCHICK77

SorrelHorse said:


> Okay here I go


Sorrel...are you a lefty roper?????


----------



## waresbear

Something wrong with lefties Chicky?:evil:


----------



## COWCHICK77

LOL! 
No, my brother and husband are lefties. But my husband was taught to rope right handed.
Roping with a lefty can be difficult when most rope right handed...that is why hubby was switched as kid to rope right handed. And also why you don't see it very often. (most switch) He writes left handed, but shoots and ropes right handed. My great uncle tried to do the same to my brother(make him switch hands) but my folks refused...let him be a lefty!


----------



## Roperchick

or learn to do heeling instead of heading!

wooooh lefties yeah!


----------



## waresbear

I don't rope (would like to but never had the opportunity to learn) but I doubt I could do it right handed, I am left, left, left dominant, my right hand is useless to me.


----------



## COWCHICK77

waresbear said:


> I don't rope (would like to but never had the opportunity to learn) but I doubt I could do it right handed, I am left, left, left dominant, my right hand is useless to me.


Kinda like my left one, wanna trade? I will trade my useless left one for your useless right one????


----------



## waresbear

Deal, but you got to teach me to rope!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sign me up for the roping clinic too ladies. My mad roping skills include roping the stationary steer and missing the stationary steer. :lol:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

It's hard to find a picture of me without a horse!  Here's some from summer!























I'm the one on the right.

Now I need to put one up of me and my pony! This was taken this pass winter before my baby boy passed...


----------



## COWCHICK77

waresbear said:


> Deal, but you got to teach me to rope!





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sign me up for the roping clinic too ladies. My mad roping skills include roping the stationary steer and missing the stationary steer. :lol:


Deal! My hubby is good to learn from....come on down, you are the next contestant on...


----------



## Roperchick

waresbear said:


> I don't rope (would like to but never had the opportunity to learn) but I doubt I could do it right handed, I am left, left, left dominant, my right hand is useless to me.



haha same here. i tried to learn right handed so i could start heading ( i was bored of heeling)

but im completely and utterly leftyfied


----------



## Roperchick

cowchick you can head and ill heel! bahahahahahahaha


----------



## COWCHICK77

Roperchick said:


> cowchick you can head and ill heel! bahahahahahahaha


I like this team!


----------



## waresbear

Are you back in Arizona yet Chicky???


----------



## Strawberry4Me

my daughter and I on my birthday this past year. This is one of my most favorite pictures!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Still in TX for the winter, thinking February or March we will move back to NV. Just got a couple things to square away, then we are out of here! Kinda funny that you mention it, I haven't seen my folks for a couple of years, finally convinced them to fly out to visit at the the end of the month. Then I told them we would be moving home this spring..ya know, after they made plane ticket reservations...tee hee...evil child...


----------



## Adam

Strawberry4Me said:


> my daughter and I on my birthday this past year. This is one of my most favorite pictures!


LOL Great pic. :lol:


----------



## royalhkay

Heres me and my gelding royal  and the second one is of me and my lover after finishing putting up 700+ feet of fencing.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Eek, me(and some of my other half).

Everyone cover your eyes


----------



## jumanji321

This was at my step-brother's wedding in August. I'm the one on the left:


----------



## AlexS

'Tis me - At my very best looking when I pay people to make me look my best, at my wedding 2 years ago. 






















More of an every day look, yes my Dad is nuts!


----------



## HowClever

Here's a couple of Jace and I that were taken back in April


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Alex - Love the pic of you & your dad! He looks like a fun guy. 

HC - Beautiful as always but the pics would be even better.....with my buddy Nippa in them :wink:


----------



## AlexS

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Alex - Love the pic of you & your dad! He looks like a fun guy.


Oh he's funny alright! 
He's British but was being American for my visit, hence the hat. :-|


----------



## countryryder

Looking good,everyone!


----------



## Dead Rabbit

im really enjoying this thread.. theres alot of beauty in the horsewoman world. kudos to everyone that posted a pic. keep it going.


----------



## Evansk

oook .. I'll join in..  I not only ride horses .. but lil stone elephants xD


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

What gorgeous scenery Evansk! I'm uber jealous of those of you who have mountains and canyons to ride in, the scenery here - corn fields, bean fields, hay fields, some more corn fields and this year they were all half dead even uglier fields. Bleh.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I couldnt like that post enough *MHFoundation Quarters..*lol


----------



## Evansk

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> What gorgeous scenery Evansk! I'm uber jealous of those of you who have mountains and canyons to ride in, the scenery here - corn fields, bean fields, hay fields, some more corn fields and this year they were all half dead even uglier fields. Bleh.



Thanks  There's lots of mountains around here! I can take a whole lot of them for yah


----------



## barrelbeginner

Evansky I love that one kinda paint looking.. horse.. the white one.. does it have some paint coloring in it??? It kinda looks like it!?


----------



## EthanQ

(rockin' the aviators, not something I am proud of ;D)

It's hard for me to find pictures of just me. If I'm not taking the pictures, I'm usually with one of the horses in them haha


----------



## barrelbeginner

I cant see those lol


----------



## Evansk

barrelbeginner said:


> Evansky I love that one kinda paint looking.. horse.. the white one.. does it have some paint coloring in it??? It kinda looks like it!?


 Uhh.. its a roan pinto if thats the one you're talking about. I'm not sure what he is..


----------



## Endiku

I'll bite!




















And just because I happen to enjoy looking like an idiot- a reminder to myself to never be 400 pounds overweight


----------



## Endiku

double post- sorry, it messed up!

my lap dog connor and I


----------



## Dead Rabbit

i always had the opinion that a blue eyed brunette was sheer beauty. ive only known two other girls that had this look. their eyes were more of a gray color than blue. but they were/are both beautiful women.


----------



## jumanji321

Dead Rabbit said:


> i always had the opinion that a blue eyed brunette was sheer beauty. ive only known two other girls that had this look. their eyes were more of a gray color than blue. but they were/are both beautiful women.


 
There's a lot of blue-eyed brunettes where I live, myself included. I do love Endiku's eyes.


----------



## Lexiie

I dye my hair a lot.. well not anymore, now i just use henna and make myself a ginger  haha


----------



## Dead Rabbit

> There's a lot of blue-eyed brunettes where I live, myself included. I do love Endiku's eyes.


ahhh yes you do....had to go back and check you out...i missed it. very nice. 

seems most blue eyed girls try to make them selves blonde. not that theres anything wrong with that, but i do appreciate the dark haired variety


----------



## jumanji321

Ha! I would look awful with blonde hair. I had black hair for a while after a "temporary" hair dye mishap. I haven't touched hair dye in about 5 years. I actually have been wanting to go to a really dark brown lately.


----------



## VanillaBean

EthanQ said:


> (rockin' the aviators, not something I am proud of ;D)
> 
> It's hard for me to find pictures of just me. If I'm not taking the pictures, I'm usually with one of the horses in them haha


Dude, aviators are the best! They add swag to anything. Yeeeuh


----------



## Paintlover1965

Here's some of me and my Hawk. I hate finding pictures of myself. Horses are much more beautiful!


----------



## JazzyGirl

Me and Cowboy <3
















Me and Barrelbegginer


----------



## QHriderKE

LOL I dont know if this a appropriate...


----------



## Adam

^^^^ Only inappropriate if you DROPPED anything in that first pic....


----------



## Endiku

Thank you so much Dead Rabbit! I can thank my mom, who is also a blue eyed brunette, for that. Its definitely interesting being an asia (1/2) with blue eyes, freckles, and straight almost-black asian hair! xD I like my hair color though, and don't ever plan to dye it.

QHRiderKE- LOVE the antlers xD


----------



## BarrelRacer67

Oh why not? 

My mother made the mistake of buying me vampire teeth. People were giving me the weirdest looks in town!


----------



## QHriderKE

Adam said:


> ^^^^ Only inappropriate if you DROPPED anything in that first pic....


I can assure you, nothing was dropped over my trip down stairs and then back up the stairs to get a straw, and then down the stairs again. I am full of win.


----------



## busysmurf

I actuall found a few:? I can never decide if I want long hair of short hair, LOL. Only thing is, it takes half an hour to get it straight like that.


----------



## waresbear

Kylie, you're grounded!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Ok feeling left out.................. Dark and blue here!!! LOL. Sorry no makeup but you get the idea.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I normally take the picture rather than feature in one. This is me rocking on painkillers in the sun the day after I broke my arm... I wasn't dressed to impress :lol:


----------



## Dead Rabbit

smurf. the shorter haired version looks classy.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

cool boots shropshire.


----------



## littrella

I realised that I have almost no photos of myself. I'm always taking pictures of my kids, husband & animals. Here's a few I found of myself


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Dead Rabbit said:


> cool boots shropshire.


Why thank you Dead Rabbit. Dubarry's. I live in them


----------



## FlyGap

You guys are so lovely/handsome, and HILARIOUS! Face you crack me up! STOMP IT! Surprised how many curly girls are on here, go girls go!

Here is me at one of our fests being silly:








Then me all fancied up, which happens like never:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

FlyGap said:


> Surprised how many curly girls are on here, go girls go!
> 
> Then me all fancied up, which happens like never:


+1 for natural curls here too. I keep mine short or straightened into submission and directly into a ponytail. 

What it really looks like au natural (my favorite pic of myself back in the day, I was the poster child for horse safety with my "chest protector", I'd bet good money I didn't have shoes on either :lol








Fancied up...pretty sure that would mean finding wedding photos :lol:


----------



## FlyGap

Well, the bottom part is natural!!








Did M not get your curls?? E may, mine didn't show up till I was 12, keeping my fingers crossed!!! That picture is my fave, too cute!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

FlyGap said:


> Did M not get your curls?? E may, mine didn't show up till I was 12, keeping my fingers crossed!!! That picture is my fave, too cute!


Not so far anyway. I had my curls early. M's is finally getting thicker though, thank goodness. I hoped she wouldn't have thin hair forever like her dad. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

I don't have any pretty pictures of me 

But I'll post what I have....


----------



## VanillaBean

We'll start with a normal one...









My nails...









You can't tell, but I was spinning really fast..









I look so sassy 









...

















My eye









Me and my BFF being...us









and again...









Me photobombing









My shades ft. me


















Me and my brother




















Rocking MY aviators! SWAG










I did well! Only one picture with a horse!


----------



## DrumRunner

Im another curly girl! 

Taylor and I this past Saurday at the Luke Bryan concert.









My sister and I..I'm on the right



























In the Press Room in the Pentagon.









Hiking in Estes Park, CO.


















Hollywood Walk of Fame..Love me some Bumblebee!


----------



## Dead Rabbit

farmpony84 said:


> I don't have any pretty pictures of me
> 
> But I'll post what I have....



a chick with dewalt tools. gotta love that. plenty of pretty pics too. two thumbs up


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Here is Luke and I











Here is Luke pulling me out of the evil ocean











.


----------



## egrogan

This is so fun! Here are a few- first is with my fabulous hubby at the Kentucky Derby in 2011. The next is with my horse, Isabel. And finally, with my dogs.


----------



## egrogan

Seems like there's a good story behind this?!



DrumRunner said:


> In the Press Room in the Pentagon.


----------



## DrumRunner

lol I had a 6 month internship with Air Force Reserve over all child and youth programs for service members and their families... I was able to travel a good bit with my job and two of those trips were to the Pentagon, this particular trip I was with two air reserve chiefs and my boss, they were able to sneak us in the Press Room for pictures. It was AWESOME.. I was pretty excited about it and gave a fake little speech to the group and we all took pictures. Very cool experience.


----------



## RaiRaiNY

This is my husband, myself, and our bridal party at our wedding last year.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Egrogan. that is one thing i want to do before i go away from this world, go to the KY Derby.


----------



## NBEventer

I like to stay low key but I will share this one...


----------



## busysmurf

DrumRunner..SUPER jealous!!!! Only in my dreams could I get my crazy hair to behave like yours. I'll trade ya:wink:

I found some more recent ones that show the daily curls AFTER I've attempted to straighten them:evil::evil: (I'm the one in the black in both pics that looks like I need a nap, LOL)


----------



## DrumRunner

lol If there is one thing that I make sure is cute at all times..it is my hair.. I can straighten mine and it will stay for a while but once it gets humid, especially in the summer, there's no keeping it straight.. Just have to work with what I've got lol It gets pampered and cut/colored every three months.


----------



## countryryder

Just to let all you curly girls know,I'm jealous! I would trade my super straight,fly away,slippery locks for curls any day..Just thinking about it temps me to get another perm..lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

I have naturally curly hair too:/ sometimes I wish for straight.. but sometimes I love my curly hair LOL


----------



## Lockwood

busysmurf said:


> DrumRunner..SUPER jealous!!!! Only in my dreams could I get my crazy hair to behave like yours. I'll trade ya:wink:
> 
> I found some more recent ones that show the daily curls AFTER I've attempted to straighten them:evil::evil: (I'm the one in the black in both pics that looks like I need a nap, LOL)


Pfft, I can't even get mine straight at all. I've got the sproingy ringlets and any attemp to straighten it results in total straw head! 
The only time I was ever able to have smooth locks was having it "straight permed" by a salon and that cost boocoo bucks. And it STILL curled! :-| But at least I finally got to see what it was like to have my hair blow in the breeze.
My mom still likes to call me Shirley Temple.


----------



## egrogan

Dead Rabbit said:


> Egrogan. that is one thing i want to do before i go away from this world, go to the KY Derby.


You know, it's actually a really strange story how I ended up there. I signed up for a "Fantasy Horse Racing Contest"- one of those things where over the winter, you pick a "stable" of active racehorses, and the stable that earns the most in Derby prep races wins the contest. I had never won anything in my life, but thought it sounded fun. So, I assembled my stable, and about a month away from the Derby, my horses started doing really well. I climbed through the rankings in this contest to where I was in the top 10, and thinking, "how cool, I'm going to get an autographed picture of a big time racehorse, or maybe even a halter." And then, on the last day of races that counted towards the contest, a bunch of horses in my stable earned money, and I ended up winning the contest! My husband still makes fun of the look I had on my face when I told him- he actually thought I was about to tell him someone close to us had died, I looked so weird!! 

Anyway, it was truly a once in a lifetime opportunity. The contest was sponsored by WinStar Farm, so the prize included a private tour of their stallion and broodmare barns, box seats right on the finish line to the Kentucky Oaks AND Derby, and all travel expenses covered. I actually skipped my PhD graduation ceremony to go, and it was 100% worth it!! 

I would definitely recommend playing the contest this year if you like horse racing (just sign up for the free Stablemates membership and you'll get an email notice when the contest opens)- and I can say with complete certainty that someone really does win.


----------



## FlyGap

Mee too Lockwood, I go to the salon and get it done. Takes about an hour and breaks their backs but it's nice to run my fingers through my hair once in a while!
Crazy how long it gets huh? Mine reaches my bum, but only when straight and in the shower LOL!!

When I was a kid my mom, completely frustrated not knowing to do with mine, took me to to get it permed straight, $300 later and all I had was a fro....


----------



## Lockwood

FlyGap said:


> ......it's nice to run my fingers through my hair once in a while!
> ....


I kow, right? It is such a rare treat. 
I remember when the DH and I used to cuddle on the couch 
and I swear, every single time he would forget what happened the last time and try to run his fingers through my hair. 
Bam! Hand would get super tangled and stuck. 
It was like two lovesick teenagers who got their braces stuck together and a complete mess trying to unlock them. :?

I used to keep it really long too and would always threaten to cut it off when I was upset about something.......it was a great way to get things fixed around the house! :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

Lockwood said:


> It was like two lovesick teenagers who got their braces stuck together and a complete mess trying to unlock them. :?


I laughed way too much at this...As a victim of the braces it's even funnier to me.


----------



## AlexS

SouthernTrails, I had no idea you are male. I need to stop assuming everyone is female.


----------



## DrumRunner

Yep, he's the closest HF user to me..Only about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## VanillaBean

Ok, onemore because I just got my hair did.










Firt time I've ever gone this short...and I love it!


----------



## DrumRunner

You look extremely familiar..


----------



## VanillaBean

DrumRunner said:


> You look extremely familiar..


Not sure why....I'm in Maine, so we're pretty far apart! Maybe other pictures on a different thread?


----------



## DrumRunner

Oh my.. You look sooo much like my sister's friend, Valerie..


----------



## FlyGap

Lockwood said:


> I kow, right? It is such a rare treat.
> I remember when the DH and I used to cuddle on the couch
> and I swear, every single time he would forget what happened the last time and try to run his fingers through my hair.
> Bam! Hand would get super tangled and stuck.
> It was like two lovesick teenagers who got their braces stuck together and a complete mess trying to unlock them. :?
> 
> I used to keep it really long too and would always threaten to cut it off when I was upset about something.......it was a great way to get things fixed around the house! :lol:


Ha HA HA!! I have to be a hippy at all the festivals and hug EVERYONE, my hair has gotten stuck in buttons, rings, necklaces, earrings (ewww), glow necklaces, and the worst was when the Governor of Arkansas gave me a hug and got a big glob of my hair got stuck in his American Flag pin. We untangled but he walked around for hours with my hair dangling off his chest, I was mortified.
I don't let anyone touch my hair because it freaks me out and makes it puffy, hands off!

Don't you just want to hack it off? I hear you! I threaten all the time. I heard that if you shave it, it will come back different. Too scared to find out what different would be!
Oh, to just be able to get out of the shower or pool and look normal instead of looking like a freak or having to wear a wrap!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

FlyGap said:


> Ha HA HA!! I have to be a hippy at all the festivals and hug EVERYONE, my hair has gotten stuck in buttons, rings, necklaces, earrings (ewww), glow necklaces, and the worst was when the Governor of Arkansas gave me a hug and got a big glob of my hair got stuck in his American Flag pin. We untangled but he walked around for hours with my hair dangling off his chest, I was mortified.
> I don't let anyone touch my hair because it freaks me out and makes it puffy, hands off!
> 
> Don't you just want to hack it off? I hear you! I threaten all the time. I heard that if you shave it, it will come back different. Too scared to find out what different would be!
> Oh, to just be able to get out of the shower or pool and look normal instead of looking like a freak or having to wear a wrap!


Pretty sure I'd have freaked over the governor getting tangled up lol! 

I don't know about the shaving thing. I kept mine cut super, super short for a long time so I didn't have to deal with the curls. It wasn't quite shaved but at it's shortest was pretty darn close (like tabatha coffey's cut) Then I let it grow out, once it had some length to it the curls come right back. The only time my curls really went away was when I was pregnant, it was pretty awesome having long stick straight hair for a bit. :lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails

AlexS said:


> SouthernTrails, I had no idea you are male. I need to stop assuming everyone is female.


lol..... no one ever looks at the bottom of posts to see who or where they are from :lol:

.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

very true. no one reads the small print. ive been referrenced to as female in a couple different threads. 

tis I.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Kevin, perhaps you were thought female because you are sweet and southern? :lol: Yeah, okay, nevermind on that thought...

I think it's because the majority of us here are women and that's the norm. I'll admit I rarely look at the stuff under sig lines.


----------



## Lockwood

Fly- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Hugging people is the worst! You never know what you will walk away with in your hair! Or as in the Governor’s case, what you will leave behind! :shock: 
Not to mention the lovely crunching sound the curls make when you crush them and then you are left with a frizzy spot.
Uh huh… paws off the fro man, paws off the fro! 
(Oh, you dare touch the curls??:twisted: Now you must go scrub the goo off the hand!)
So, how many bottles of “taming” glop are in your cabinet? I lost count of mine.

Hmmm… shave it, now there is an idea! When my son was an infant I hacked it waayyy off because I was tired of the ringlets getting into everything and wrapping around his fingers. I mean Short, like MHF mentions. Kept it that way for a few years and once I grew it back out, they came back. The crown stays a little flatter now but the rest poofs just as much as it always did.

When I get out of the shower or pool I don’t usually wrap it…. I’m too busy trying not to fall over backwards because it is sooo heavy when it’s wet!

MHF- I hear you about how nice the hair was during pregnancy. Mine was as well behaved as it has ever been, not to mention the boost I got with the “girls.” It was great and almost makes me wish I could be pregnant again for those factors alone! 
(I know… that is soo wrong.)

Dead Rabbit-
Hmm, I didn’t think you were female.
Something about dead and rabbit together sort of gave it away. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

Lockwood;1725566
Dead Rabbit-
Hmm said:


> (Huge gaffawing laughter here!)


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Lockwood said:


> Fly- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Hugging people is the worst! You never know what you will walk away with in your hair! Or as in the Governor’s case, what you will leave behind! :shock:
> Not to mention the lovely crunching sound the curls make when you crush them and then you are left with a frizzy spot.
> Uh huh… paws off the fro man, paws off the fro!
> (Oh, you dare touch the curls??:twisted: Now you must go scrub the goo off the hand!)
> So, how many bottles of “taming” glop are in your cabinet? I lost count of mine.
> 
> Hmmm… shave it, now there is an idea! When my son was an infant I hacked it waayyy off because I was tired of the ringlets getting into everything and wrapping around his fingers. I mean Short, like MHF mentions. Kept it that way for a few years and once I grew it back out, they came back. The crown stays a little flatter now but the rest poofs just as much as it always did.
> 
> When I get out of the shower or pool I don’t usually wrap it…. I’m too busy trying not to fall over backwards because it is sooo heavy when it’s wet!
> 
> MHF- I hear you about how nice the hair was during pregnancy. Mine was as well behaved as it has ever been, not to mention the boost I got with the “girls.” It was great and almost makes me wish I could be pregnant again for those factors alone!
> (I know… that is soo wrong.)
> 
> Dead Rabbit-
> Hmm, I didn’t think you were female.
> Something about dead and rabbit together sort of gave it away. :lol:



im going out on a limb here, but id have to speculate and say not everyone has the power of perception that you profess to possess.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> lol..... no one ever looks at the bottom of posts to see who or where they are from :lol:
> 
> .


I do


----------



## DrumRunner

I do! I'm always checking..


----------



## alexis rose

Here are a few of me. The second is me and my daughter Lauren. The third is me and my daughter Jaydyn and then me and Phar Lap.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

DrumRunner said:


> I do! I'm always checking..



me too, me too. i like to know where everyone is from. its funny how you can tell by how someone responds or the gist of their posts, from what area of the country they live. 

i.e. alot of times i can tell a northerner, or yankee in a heartbeat, just by the printed word. w/o reading the fine print.


----------



## Gallop On

Bahaa... so, this is me

And my amazing quality webcam...


----------



## Lockwood

Dead Rabbit said:


> im going out on a limb here, but id have to speculate and say not everyone has the power of perception that you profess to possess.


:wink:



Dead Rabbit said:


> me too, me too. i like to know where everyone is from. its funny how you can tell by how someone responds or the gist of their posts, from what area of the country they live.
> 
> i.e. alot of times i can tell a northerner, or yankee in a heartbeat, just by the printed word. w/o reading the fine print.


Oooh, I smell a challenge.... quick, where am I from?


----------



## tinyliny

out of this world!


----------



## barrelbeginner

you are from PA lol


----------



## Poseidon

Baha. The title of this makes me giggle. The "diversity" turns out to be 90% white females. :lol:

I am also part of that demographic.

From this spring when I got to see Poseidon after about 9 months. Needless to say, I was excited. ETA: I also just noticed this picture has a cut on my nose.. One day, I dropped my phone behind my bed and leaned down to get it. When I got back up, I caught my nose on my bedframe and shanked it.  It's scarred now and fairly unnoticeable, but I took a big chunk out.


----------



## Lockwood

tinyliny said:


> out of this world!


Shhh, no giving hints.


----------



## alexis rose

I am sure I stump you about where I am from without looking because I live in the South but don't say ya'll.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

its not so much the wording its the attitude, the arrogance, the no non-sense, that many northerns give off,,,,,even over the screen. even if they dont mean it. 

VA is ate up with um. we catch the blunt of the mass immigration from the northern states. we cushion the blow for the other southern states.........just like back in the early to mid 1860's


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Poseidon said:


> Baha. The title of this makes me giggle. The "diversity" turns out to be 90% white females. :lol:
> 
> I am also part of that demographic.
> 
> From this spring when I got to see Poseidon after about 9 months. Needless to say, I was excited. ETA: I also just noticed this picture has a cut on my nose.. One day, I dropped my phone behind my bed and leaned down to get it. When I got back up, I caught my nose on my bedframe and shanked it.  It's scarred now and fairly unnoticeable, but I took a big chunk out.


well we sure wouldnt want that to be 90% white male. :twisted: it would be nothing worth lookin at.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

alexis rose said:


> I am sure I stump you about where I am from without looking because I live in the South but don't say ya'll.


on rare occasions i may say you all. but as long as we dont say you*s*e guys, like some PA and NY friends i have


----------



## Lockwood

*lockwood giggles*
I am not from PA, and am well acquainted the Old Dominion.... among other places.


----------



## FlyGap

So without researching Dead Rabbit where would you think I'm from??? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dead Rabbit

sorry fly. i havent read to many posts from you. so i couldnt truthfully say. one way or the other.
if i read the small print, i see your a happy go lucky sort where the weather is warmer(ish). so if i had to make a very un-educated guess, id say south, not deep south but close. 

as for doing homework. im a mental midget when it comes to technology. i cant even figure out how to add that i have a horse to the small print.


----------



## Jessabel

Me and my orphaned, one-eyed kitty, Aislinn. :3


----------



## LoveStory10

I think its always pretty obvious where I'm from


----------



## Faceman

Poseidon said:


> Baha. The title of this makes me giggle. The "diversity" turns out to be 90% white females. :lol:


10% of us consider that pretty ideal...:rofl:


----------



## Paintlover1965

I am enjoying this thread a lot. Nice to match a picture to the oh so one dimensional texts. I am a much more visual person. Thanks all.


----------



## DaisyMae

*Woo! I love pictures! Here are a few from when my family visited a few months ago 

This one is when I realized I look like my Mom the older I get 









This was a day I Tried homemade curls haha









My little sister (left) and myself walking downtown, and boy it was SUNNY!









And my Fave. In the pool and it was silly face time! So I stuck my tongue out, and my little son made one weird face! I love it!!








*


----------



## MissColors

Alright I guess I will join in on the fun since I haven't been around. 

The Pic of me riding Kelo is when I went down to VA to check on him.........(*rolls eyes* thats another story)
The last photo is my new iggy, I saw people post a couple of photos about their iguanas in early in the thread. Hes still tiny but he is adorable. :3


----------



## xxdanioo

Newest to oldest.. I don't have any recent pictures of just me lol


----------



## waresbear

I love Walter.


----------



## xxdanioo

waresbear said:


> I love Walter.


well next time your out in SK come for a visit eh!


----------



## Canterklutz

Bonus points to whoever can guess what I am. :wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner

your a bride!? lol


----------



## Faceman

A very attractive young lady?

Forward my points ASAP - I have to do some Christmas shopping...


----------



## COWCHICK77

A debutante?


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I'd say there's not much diversity, physically speaking. Young, white, pretty females. Not a problem though, the men on this board are enjoying this thread a LOT! :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

Red Gate Farm said:


> I'd say there's not much diversity, physically speaking. *Young, white, pretty females*. Not a problem though, the men on this board are enjoying this thread a LOT! :lol:


But I am old, purple and genderless! :lol:


----------



## Faceman

NBEventer said:


> But I am old, purple and genderless! :lol:


The finest and rarest of Burgundy wines are old and purple, and to the best of my knowledge have no gender...they are also of great value...


----------



## Missy May

Lots of beautiful people - so beautiful in fact, I hesitate to post.

It took this thread to make me realize I am almost always behind the camera, never in front? Wow. I have lots of training video of me w my horses...perhaps I "felt" like I was in front of a camera often. :-(

One of the _few_ recent photos I have, me in NC on my grand's farm.


----------



## NBEventer

Faceman said:


> The finest and rarest of Burgundy wines are old and purple, and to the best of my knowledge have no gender...they are also of great value...


Well hubby does keep saying that I am expensive... so that would explain it :rofl:


----------



## flytobecat

Better to be easy than cheap, I always say!:lol:
I also fall into the SWF (Sunglasses Wearing Female) category.


----------



## Canterklutz

Thanks. 



barrelbeginner said:


> your a bride!? lol


More like Prom Night reject! Haha XD


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Well, here's me! I finally got around to it Barrelbeginner! Too bad the pictures are so small though.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Man some of you people are funny and you're really cracking my mom up!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Canterklutz, I can't imagine you being a prom night reject! That is one gorgeous picture!! WOW!!!


----------



## Celeste

More likely, it was the young men being rejected as they fell at your feet, begging for just one dance...........


----------



## tinyliny

Dead Rabbit said:


> its not so much the wording its the attitude, the arrogance, the no non-sense, that many northerns give off,,,,,even over the screen. even if they dont mean it.
> 
> VA is ate up with um. we catch the blunt of the mass immigration from the northern states. we cushion the blow for the other southern states.........just like back in the early to mid 1860's


 
As a born and bred Northerner, I gotta say that comment had my spines up a bit. made me feel a bit prickly, thar. But I guess you all must have your reasons for such generalizations. STereotypes often come from a place of experience.


----------



## Canterklutz

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Canterklutz, I can't imagine you being a prom night reject! That is one gorgeous picture!! WOW!!!


Yes, unfortunately. But my friends and I went out to more fun places like the barn and movies instead of the prom. 

And thank you very much!


----------



## Allison Finch

How about more photos of interests and hobbies?

Teaching about old time tack











telemarking....the ONLY way to ski!










Surfing in Brown's Canyon



















My home away from home










Quite an old photo of getting ready to jump out of a perfectly good airplane


----------



## MissColors

Sooo cool! ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Flygap sneaks up stealthily in her loincloth and steals Allison's tee pee!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May

Well, Flygap, I'd be careful! If lockwood wants it - I'd suggest you just drop it and _run....._ the lady can wrestle gators - and win!!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Here is me and my 2 JRT (Bria 11 months, Cheecho 2 1/2 y/o)


----------



## FlyGap

Bahaha ha!!!!
We'll see! Surely she wouldn't attempt to wrestle a woman in a loincloth... Welllllll, maybe she would!!!

Allison you have so much FUN! I love those pictures!

Missy you are so lovely!! Happy to see you smiling there!
(trees conspicuously far off, except for the baby one BY YOUR ANKLES!!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

myhorsesonador said:


> Here is me and my 2 JRT (Bria 11 months, Cheecho 2 1/2 y/o)


 
Gorgeous Jack Russels!! The real terrierists!!!


----------



## Lockwood

*Lockwood sees Allison’s teepee pic. Eyes open wider, mouth puckers to form “ohhh” sound. Lockwood has always wanted a teepee.
Lockwood then see’s Fly’s post about stealing it. Lockwood is glad Fly is the one who took her own life into her hands by stealing from a cop as Lockwood doesn’t want to tangle directly with Allison. (Lest I have to hurt her or something.)*

*Lockwood is rubbing hands together in anticipation because she knows she can “convince” Fly to part with said teepee.
Lockwood sees Missy’s post and light bulb lights up over her head.*

Lockwood says, “Hey Fly- you may have stealth skills, but this girl has mad tracking and capture skills and wants that teepee! You can have Allison’s plane instead as no sane person would knowingly jump out of a perfectly good working aircraft with nothing but a piece of fabric strapped to their butt.”
(Backhanded compliment for Fly, not so nice for Allison.)

Fly says, “Pfft, no way! You’ll never catch me!” She grabs the teepee and takes off running.

*Lockwood grabs rope and tosses gator loop to get Fly. 
Lockwood trips over both the rope and the loop and falls flat on face. Sits up rubbing her smashed nose*

Lockwood yells, “Tell you what Fly, since I’m a fair and generous person I’ll give you a fifteen minute head start. I mean this is going to be too easy, so it’s the sporting thing to do.
You better run fast with the teepee though because I'ma gunnin' for you.”

*Lockwood jumps up swearing, fumbling franticly with the rope, trying to remember just how to throw a gator loop!*

(Please excuse Lockwood's loopiness. Frankenstorm has really messed with her sleep schedule.)


----------



## Monty77

I'm on my iPod I'll have to post a few when I get on a computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Lockwood. You are one crazy........

BUT HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Well this is all I got.......


----------



## Dead Rabbit

thats a strange lookin horse in the last pic


----------



## Faceman

Dead Rabbit said:


> thats a strange lookin horse in the last pic


Far too much neck sweat for a Foundation Appy...


----------



## DrumRunner

I want the tee pee!!! I could stick a few feathers in my hair, wear a pair of moccasins, and then I could really play Indian with my bow..I'm willing to plan a group stealth project of stealing the tee pee, we can all have time shares.

Allison, I don't think there's much you _haven't_ done. A lot I'm a tad jealous over quite a few.. not about jumping out of a perfectly good air plane..


----------



## northwesten

Ok I know I havent been a round for a while but I going to join in here... 

Here me when I was in the King's Troop RHA oo the days (2003)
Me and Budweiser









Most recent pics of me is here on a trail ride a few months back. 









Oh the kilt >.< 








Lots of pics of me in Uniform and kilt but not many of me with horses sadly.. Though I am back in the UK for a short time so maybe I get some recent pics of me riding here? Never seen so many good looking horse people in one place you know? lol ok I shut up now


----------



## Lockwood

Allison Finch said:


> Lockwood. You are one crazy........



I've heard that once or twice...


----------



## mtngrl7500

Just saying, I have seen two pics of people up close and personal with giraffes. I'm really jealous. I have fed giraffes before, but it's always "just hold your hand here and they'll grab it with their tongue". I've never been able to touch one. My #1 bucket list item is to hug a giraffe...I'm really not asking for much!


----------



## Allison Finch

Northwestn, that is really cool having ridden in the Kings troop!! Wow. Do you have any more pics of that? Training photos, barns etc? So nice!

I also LOVE men in kilts......

But, you seem to have a lot of....uh.....undergarments. That's not correct, is it?


----------



## Missy May

mtngrl7500 said:


> Just saying, I have seen two pics of people up close and personal with giraffes. I'm really jealous. I have fed giraffes before, but it's always "just hold your hand here and they'll grab it with their tongue". I've never been able to touch one. My #1 bucket list item is to hug a giraffe...I'm really not asking for much!


Good idea for a thread..."bucket list". I have done most of all the things I would put on it - _except_ ride my own horse in Zion.


----------



## northwesten

Allison Finch said:


> Northwestn, that is really cool having ridden in the Kings troop!! Wow. Do you have any more pics of that? Training photos, barns etc? So nice!
> 
> I also LOVE men in kilts......
> 
> But, you seem to have a lot of....uh.....undergarments. That's not correct, is it?


more photo's.. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.5820685314.21843.641665314&type=3

15 Min Video of the Troop. 





Also True Scottish don't wear anything under the kilt lol


----------



## Celeste

northwesten said:


> Also True Scottish don't wear anything under the kilt lol


So when changing lightbulbs.................


----------



## northwesten

Celeste said:


> So when changing lightbulbs.................


It could be all about flashing light bulbs... LMFAO just don't get to bright with the idea  No pun intended


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Celeste said:


> So when changing lightbulbs.................



i for one would *NOT* volunteer to hold the ladder


----------



## Missy May

I hate to admit I did not get that w/o the "hint" from Dead rabbit. Okay, got it!


----------



## blush

Great pictures everybody!! 


Here are some recent ones of meee!



















Me, boyfriend (left), brother (right)


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Are those your eyeballs or color contacts? Lol. I was blessed with poop Brown eyes. I tried to get color contacts, but they are a one size fits all. They wouldn't stick to my oddly shaped eyeballs apparently!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush

^^ haha those are my real eyeballs! Of course the contrast in the pic helps intensify them a bit but they are crazy blue.  

I can't do contacts either! So I'm blind whenever I don't wear glasses which is 90% of the time haha. My eyes are wierdly shaped too so you're not alone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May

You are beautiful Blush, and so is your horse...W-O-W!!!! He is jaw dropping!


----------



## northwesten

Missy May said:


> You are beautiful Blush, and so is your horse...W-O-W!!!! He is jaw dropping!


Speaks the truth


----------



## blush

^^ Aweee thanks guys! 

Here's a pic of me and my guy in action, he's definitely my pride and joy.


----------



## northwesten

nice picture blush .. I like the jumping one the most


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Hey guys!

The first picture is of me and one of my best friends, Rob (the crazy-lookin' ginger :wink: ), out on a night out in town, so all dressed up :wink:

Second one is me sat outside a pub in my Uni town, which was a regular thing for me and my best friend Shelly on our day off - pint and a meal at the pub in the sunshine 

Last photo is of me on my boss' horse Alizar a few years ago - minus the makeup :hide: Awful picture of me, but it's my favourite picture of one of my favourite horses.


----------



## NBEventer

^^^ LOVE that horse!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

NBEventer said:


> ^^^ LOVE that horse!!!!!!!!


He was an absolute cracker alright! I absolutely adored him, I was heartbroken when he had to be sold :-( Absolute tank though, that picture was taken on a 15 mile fun ride - did he walk once? You bet your socks he didn't! He went the whole way trotting, cantering or galloping, and absolutely loved it :lol: I think it was that Haffie competitive streak coming though... :wink:


----------



## beau159

This is really awesome to get some faces associated to names on the forum! Love everyone's photos!


So you _had_ to go open the can of photo worms! Okay. So be it!


Pretending to be a smart optometrist.... errr, I mean _I am_ a smart eye doctor! (Bought the rights to these photos too.)












I love all my photos from my wedding day, this past June. (And I own the rights to all the photos.)

Me and all my girls, including mom!











And I suppose I had better include the hubby. (He's quite the handsome fellow if I do say so myself!!)











The day after, my photography neighbor took some photos with my mom's horse, Crinkle.












And I suppose we can bring back a few photos from my rodeo queen days.....

I am the green cowgirl. That outfit seemed to be a hit.





















And I supposed I will include a recent photo, because I am oh so proud of my brand new nephew!!!


----------



## beau159

Whoa. I apologize my photos are so huge. Didn't mean for my FACE to take over your computer!!!


----------



## beau159

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Are those your eyeballs or color contacts? Lol. I was blessed with poop Brown eyes. I tried to get color contacts, but they are a one size fits all. They wouldn't stick to my oddly shaped eyeballs apparently!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You mean gorgeous brown eyes!!!!!

You don't want colored contacts anyway. _Those _are poop. Horribly unhealthy for your eyes because they don't let any oxygen through to your cornea (clear part of the front of your eye). However, one company is finally coming out with a high-oxygen colored contact in the near future!

I'm an optometrist; that's how I know. :wink:


----------



## Reno Bay

4yo me...









My favorite hair by far. 1-2 years ago.









22nd birthday at Busch Gardens Williamsburg (this past 9/29).









OMG


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm always behind the camera, so there arent really any pics of me ANYWHERE. but.....lets see.......ahhh, here!!! please excuse my 4 am look and the fiances knee, those are the only pictures of me on this comp, without digging too much.


----------



## northwesten

on the side note I can see we going to have a horse forum dating section soon LMFAO ok joking! just joking lol


----------



## Spotted Image

Well, I don't have many photos of me but here are ones of my boyfriend and I couple session for photography. 
















My horse Sassie and me 








High school prom in 2011








Senior photos 2010 fall


----------

